# Please recomend how to clean pumps and Power Heads



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What is the best way to do it?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Disassemble the pump and brush off the crud that comes off easily with a tooth brush, soak in vinegar for 30 minutes ~ hour. Scrub again, rinse and use!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Got it. Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Its a good idea to do this once every month or 2....

It really helps with 2 things... keeping flow to a maximum and getting longer life out of your equipment.

I soak mine in warm water & vinegar (about 50/50) and use a toothbrush to clean it up. After that i rinse it very thoroughly in RO water.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can also use this product called Magi-Klean from Hydor. No scrubbing required.
http://www.hydor.com/magiklean/index.html
--
Paul


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Just doesnt feel like cleaning if theres no scrubbing


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

scrubbing sucks. =( crap flinging everywhere, specially in your mouth


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Mmmm...yummy coraline 
Anyone know where this stuff is available and what it's made of? It looks awesome...


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Mmmm...yummy coraline
> Anyone know where this stuff is available and what it's made of? It looks awesome...


Your wish is my command >=D 
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7024/p17633136.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Mmmm...yummy coraline
> Anyone know where this stuff is available and what it's made of? It looks awesome...


I think it could be good to clean tea pot

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I just use a bucket of vinegar, and leave it over night.

Very little to scrub after it sits in a concentrated bucket of vinegar! Run the pumps while they soak, and they will do most of the work for you. 

Vinegar is cheap, use lots!


----------

